
Team Building: Finding developers - chippy
https://blog.cocoon.life/startups/developer-recruitment/
======
greenyoda
This company might find it easier to recruit good developers if they had
better working conditions. The photo[1] shows everyone sitting in one room
with people hunched over tiny laptop screens (poor ergonomics for extended
work) sitting across the table from other people. I'd be really creeped out if
I had to work with someone staring across the table at me all day.

[1] The photo's file name is "Coccoon-team-800x400.png", so it does apparently
depict working conditions at Coccoon.

~~~
a3n
Indeed. I literally said "ugh" outloud when I saw that photo. I usually slouch
down as far as my cube will let me, and I don't want to play footsie with my
opposite. And if I want to stare into space, I don't want that space to
include my opposite's face.

